# [W10] Wake up on double tap for tablets?



## sensboston (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

Win10 topic almost dead but maybe someone here knows the trick and can share? Is there a way to enable W10M feature "double tap to wake up" on the regular W10 running on tablet with the touch screen?

AFAIR, it was just a registry change for W10M (but maybe I'm wrong and some additional dlls must be installed).

So, if you know how please share.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have never tried honestly.  There is an app called ModernGlance though that might help piece it together if you know what you're looking for.  It has a dbl tap option to wake the device while the app is active. It's basically a mimic of the Lumia Glance screen for tablets.  Maybe check it out?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 9, 2017)

sensboston said:


> AFAIR, it was just a registry change for W10M

Click to collapse



is not... remember x50 Lumia series? also is depend to screen and firmware... changing (only) registry not enable this feature

p.s.
you have one tap to wake on tablets.... just press power button... LOL


----------



## nate0 (Dec 9, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is not... remember x50 Lumia series? also is depend to screen and firmware... changing (only) registry not enable this feature
> 
> p.s.
> you have one tap to wake on tablets.... just press power button... LOL

Click to collapse



I have a Dell Venue 11 Pro, and if it is not in sleep mode only the screen is off, I can tap once on the screen and the screen comes on.  So this particular tablet has some fw and digitizer support some where...If the whole tablet is in sleep mode though obviously it won't wake since ACPI power settings are not like an ARM device (Always on/Always Connected).


----------



## sensboston (Dec 9, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you have one tap to wake on tablets.... just press power button... LOL

Click to collapse



Sometimes it's not an easy, especially if you are wearing a hard working gloves (it's not about me but about workers who's using my software and do a hard work)


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 10, 2017)

The double tap to wake up features on lumia is handled by a small system service (whose name I forgot), it's made by nokia and it might even work in correlation with the display panel driver, so I doubt you'll get this to work on anything but arm and lumia devices. But people could try building a service/driver to achieve this on PCs (but I have a feeling that will have to be heavily hardware specific). I also doubt all tablets on the market support touch events while being locked.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys.... there is a hack. I'm searching for it, I remember using it on my 530.

EDIT: here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66993628&postcount=418


----------



## sensboston (Dec 10, 2017)

@gus33000, thanks for the info; yes, it looks like you're right and this is a Lumia specific feature. By the way, do you know how to change system power policy from UWP app? For example, I'd like to turn screen off after 3 minutes of inactivity but completely disable standby mode. I understand it can be done via standard control panel applet or registry provisioning but will be good to have provide that feature directly from UWP app.


----------

